# catfishing



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

when do you perfer to catfish. me personaly like to fish daytime, trolling leaches if got them.


----------



## fishfinder (Dec 20, 2004)

Don't you mean thats how I like to catch them.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Did you mean catfish?










or *CATFISH* 










Either way trolling leaches doesn't work for me.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nite Time with Large Creek Chubs, Cut Shad, and Blue gils...ive never tried leeches...


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

when do u start fishin for flatheads and r there any good central ohio waters for them?


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

katfish said:


> Either way trolling leaches doesn't work for me.


hahaha....  

That's good stuff. Did you catch those on spam, Robby?


----------



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

those are some nice catfish.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow big cats me want


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

r there any central ohio lakes with big flatheads


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Like to start around 4 pm using chubs, gills and yellowbellies. Bigger the better.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like to use gills


----------

